# Crank Shaft Position Sensor



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I have two codes p0335 Crank Shaft Position Sensor and p0725 Engine Speed Signal Circuit on a 2003 Altima 2.5 I'm going to replace the sensor. Anyone every done and it? Any unexpected issues I should be aware of. I'm familiar with the p0335 but not the second conde at insight on this?


Frank


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Your 2nd code is associated with the 1st code. These 2 ALWAYS go hand in hand!!!

When you replace the crank sensor, be sure to look inside of the connector and make sure there isn't any engine oil in it. If there is, clean it out real good with some brake cleaner...


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Where is it located? I have a 96 Altima and I can see it near the bell housing in front, but on the 2003 Altima, I looked and looked and did not see it. Any chance you can help me out with this? A picture or illustration?


Frank


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

So I replaced the sensor, but now the connector will not stay on the sensor. Has anyone experienced this issue? Any solutions?


----------



## fivetears (Jul 26, 2007)

The connector has a 3mm square lock/release button; must be depressed when engaging or disengaging plug.


----------

